# X3 Player



## hirohitosan (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi guys. Sorry if this was asked before. I downloaded a movie and it cannot be open just with x3Player.
There is something like x3Player or similar in unix world? I tried to open with mplayer, vlc and failed.
thanks


----------



## Speedy (Dec 24, 2009)

Doesn't matter how they call it, the goal is same:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3wPlayer


----------

